# whats the best car shampoo?



## pogo (Oct 21, 2007)

as above im looking for a decent car shampoo have used alot of diffo ones but all seem to lose the suds very quickly so im looking for something with bubble stamina lol:thumb: cheers for any advice


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

poorboys super slck and suds. also just scroll few the last few pages, im sure youll find somthing


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Megs Hyper Wash is another good shampoo


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Another one for Megs Hyper Wash. :thumb:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Use Megs Gold. seems v good, use a wash mitt with it


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

I like AG. Not a lot of suds but very soft and cleans the paint well. Lots of lubricity with the mitt sliding across the paintwork very easily.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I used maxi suds II but also snowfoam as Tesco's cheepo stuff is great.Bargin


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Out of all the ones I have, Chemical Guys Citrus wash + gloss.


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

djohn said:


> I like AG. Not a lot of suds but very soft and cleans the paint well. Lots of lubricity with the mitt sliding across the paintwork very easily.


i agree, autoglym do a very good one


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

not keen on the AG shampoo at all, each to their one i suppose


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

megs nxt for me. nice and slick with plenty of bubbles in the bucket. it also has water softeners aswell


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

Benny Boy said:


> megs nxt for me. nice and slick with plenty of bubbles in the bucket. it also has water softeners aswell


Me too!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Megs gold class at the moment but when its done I'm going to try the duraglit offering


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

megs shampoo plus at the mo:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Might want to consider the Bilt Hamber Auto Wash as well.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i bought meg hyper wash & CG maxi suds II this week. i might try this weekend if the weather is fine


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Megs Hyperwash
Megs Shampoo plus
Megs M62
Megs NXT
Megs GC

Love them alll !!


----------



## skippyroo (Oct 26, 2007)

Megs Gold Class
or
Megs NXT


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:


> Megs gold class at the moment but when its done I'm going to try the duraglit offering


Duraglit? Is your car unpainted metal?
That's about one step removed from cleaning your car with a Brillo pad!

Steve O.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> Duraglit? Is your car unpainted metal?
> That's about one step removed from cleaning your car with a Brillo pad!
> 
> Steve O.


think he means duragloss fab shampoo as well as the whole range really, well worth a try.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

poorboy's slick and suds or auto glym body work conditioner.


----------



## Richardja (Aug 21, 2007)

It was Megs Gold Class but now its Tesco Eco Shampoo and wax, £3.27 for 1 litre. Fantastic.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I use Megs #62, but tried my CG Citrus Wash 'n' Gloss a few weeks back - now my choice of shampoo, very slick and leaves an awesome, glossy finish, with no streaking!

Love it!


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

megs gold class for me used to use ag car shampoo but it never seemed to bubble, gold class seems more gentle on the paint for some reason


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

I didn't like the AG Shampoo, use Megs Shampoo Plus now and it's :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Megs Gold Class is the best ive used so far leaves a nice gloss and the mitt seems to glide nicely.

Have tried

AG Shampoo- Did not like. 

SP Ultra Gloss-Not that impressed but got to love the QD they make superb.

Carplan Triplewax -Great if on a budget £1.99 at Woolworths but not as good as it used to be. 

Carlack - Did not like.

Megs Soft wash gel- Seems OK smells lovely. 

Halfords own-Used a few years back now but left a good gloss and cheap.


----------



## kirbrot (Oct 5, 2007)

I got a couple of free sachets of Ultima Paint Guard Wash with my UDM, the difference over my recent shampoos (NXT & AG Body Conditioner) is unreal.

I never thought i'd get excited about a shampoo but it is in a different league to anything i've ever used. I used one 10 litre bucket with one 1oz sample and washed two cars over the space of 3 hours and just giving the bucket a blast with the hose in between washes to create a foaming mass of amazing suds again!

It smells good too 

I'm a bit upset that I have 500ml of AG, 1lt of Tescos ECO and 1 lt of poorboys slick & suds to use up before i can justify buying anymore.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You could always flog them here in the Personal Sales section.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

sonax gloss shampoo. lot of suds and great cleaning power and lubricity.


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

I like NXT car wash.....


----------

